# The Woodworking Show Tampa FL. Jan. 25 &26.



## Tony (Jan 4, 2020)

@rocky1 
@Spinartist 

I know we have a bunch of members in Florida, anybody planning to go to this? I was toying with the idea of going.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 4, 2020)

That's more down there in Lou's and a few other member's world. Close to 3 hour drive on my end, about 5 for Lee. Dependent on traffic, and interstate crashes... 8 - 14 possible. Never know around here of late.

You have a link Tony? When I look up the Woodworking Show in Tampa I get January 24 - 26 for dates. Not sure if I got the same thing you're looking at or what. The Woodworking Shows Schedule

Show appears reasonably priced, might have to sell a kidney to afford a motel room down there in tourist trap land for 2 nights. You flying down or driving? If you're driving, you're gonna get close!


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2020)

rocky1 said:


> That's more down there in Lou's and a few other member's world. Close to 3 hour drive on my end, about 5 for Lee. Dependent on traffic, and interstate crashes... 8 - 14 possible. Never know around here of late.
> 
> You have a link Tony? When I look up the Woodworking Show in Tampa I get January 24 - 26 for dates. Not sure if I got the same thing you're looking at or what. The Woodworking Shows Schedule
> 
> Show appears reasonably priced, might have to sell a kidney to afford a motel room down there in tourist trap land for 2 nights. You flying down or driving? If you're driving, you're gonna get close!



Had a brain fart, I meant Jan. I'll fly if I come, have a ticket that I can use but have to take it by the end of January. Where's Lou been, haven't seen him around in awhile. 
@Lou Currier


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 4, 2020)

Not sure, haven't heard from him since he stopped to visit. On a walk about, off the seeing the country in his motor home, visiting friends last I heard. Unanticipated changes in life, regrouping. Glad you reminded me, been meaning to check on him


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 4, 2020)

What all is supposed to be on the agenda there? I can't get the Seminar Page to open.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 4, 2020)

rocky1 said:


> What all is supposed to be on the agenda there? I can't get the Seminar Page to open.


Go to the seminar page on the top header Seminar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 4, 2020)

The show is the 24th through the 26th. They will be doing the lathe giveaway on Saturday this year. I also don’t see Peachtree on their vendor list again this year...did they have a falling out?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

